# Touren im Westerwald!!



## Schrommski (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

im Juli werde ich mit meiner Holden ein paar Tage im Westerwald (Müschenbach) verbringen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand nen paar Tipps für lohnende Touren geben kann, die man in der Gegend dort fahren kann.

Am besten wären natürlich Routen, die an Müschenbach oder in der Nähe vorbeiführen, so dass eine Anfahrt mit dem Auto ausbleiben kann.

Folgende Ansprüche:

nicht zu lang (40-50km)
technisch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll
Also schöne gemütliche Strecken, wo man was sieht, sich aber nicht tot macht.

Eine Radwanderkarte der Region hab ich mir schon besorgt.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps schon mal vorab.

Gruß
Syncros


----------



## Schrommski (12. Juni 2008)

hochhol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (12. Juni 2008)

Hast Du einen GPS-Empfänger ? Ich könnte Dir ein paar Daten geben, meistens in der Nähe von Hachenburg/Alpenrod, sollte aber von Müschenbach ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Schrommski (13. Juni 2008)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Hast Du einen GPS-Empfänger ? Ich könnte Dir ein paar Daten geben, meistens in der Nähe von Hachenburg/Alpenrod, sollte aber von Müschenbach ja kein Problem sein.



hab ich leider nicht, aber ich kann mir einen leihen. das sollte kein problem sein.

kenne ich mich mit der materie allerdings noch nicht aus.

kann man die daten per email senden?

wenn ja, dann bitte an:
[email protected]

hachenburg wäre super. is ja von müschenbach nur nen katzensprung.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (14. Juni 2008)

Hi Syncros! Also als ne schöne gemütliche Runde würde ich empfehlen:

Von Müschenbach durch Hattert und Laad zur Krambergsmühle an der Wied. Evtl. einen Kaffee trinken! 
Dann den Wiedrad-/wanderweg(Markierung "W") hoch durch Wied, Steinebach und Schmidthahn bis zum Strandbad Dreifelder Weiher, Pause....  

Um den Weiher im Uhrzeigersinn rum n. Dreifelden, weiter dem "W" folgen  zur Quelle zwischen Linden und Lochum. Lochum in der ersten Rechtskurve links, kurz später rechts hoch Richtung Gräbersberg.
Am Gräbersberg Pause  , Aussichtsturm hoch, weit gucken... ,  Weiter auf dem Weg nach Norden. Am Windrad links auf die "Lange Schneise". Auf der Langen Schneise über Gehlert durch den Hachenburger Stadtwald nach Hattert(ist recht gut markiert). Von da zurück n. Müschenbach. 

Die Tour ist landschaftlich sehr schön und absolut easy zu fahren. Am Dreifelder Weiher könnt Ihr entweder die Strasse nehmen, oder den flachen gut fahrbaren Trail um den See, dieser wird aber bei schönem Wetter stark von Wanderern genutzt. Hab leider (noch) keine GPS Daten von der Tour, müsste ich wohl mal mit Aufzeichnung abfahren! 

Natürlich fallen mir da noch die vielen Rad- und Wanderwege an beiden Seiten der grossen und kleinen Nister ein. Dreieck Kloster Marienstatt, Limbach, Stein-Wingert. Alle normal kein grosses Problem. Hinter Stein Wingert flussabwärts wird das Tal enger, die Wege werden trailiger und auch erheblich steiler.  


Viel Spass!


----------



## Schrommski (14. Juni 2008)

Das klingt super, vielen Dank dafür.

Wieviel Kilometer sind das in etwa?


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (14. Juni 2008)

Hm... 
Das dürfte eigentlich genau in Deine Vorgaben passen. 
Von Müschenbach schätz ich das auf oder etwas über 40 km. 


Mit guter Karte dürfte es auch ohne GPS wenig Probleme machen.


Zusätzlich kann ich Euch auch den "7-Weiher-Wanderweg" an der Westerwälder Seenplatte empfehlen. Alles problemlos mit dem MTB zu fahren. Sind etwas über 30 km bei wenig Höhenmeter. Ganz gut markiert. 


http://www.lvermgeo.rlp.de/freizeit/wandern/7weiherweg.html


----------



## Schrommski (14. Juni 2008)

Super, das passt perfekt.

Ne Karte hab ich mir schon besorgt.

Mehr als ein bis zwei Touren brauch ich auch nicht, weil wir leider nur 6 Tage vor Ort sind.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## thomas-ww (20. Juni 2008)

Von Müschenbach aus kannst du auch in Richtung 
Kroppacher Schweiz fahren. 

Die Route Müschenbach, Marienstatt, Streithausen, Limbach, Heimborn, Kroppach ist auch zu empfehlen. 
Hier gehts immer entlang der Nister, ist landschaftlich sehr schön.

Mußt nur mal auf der Radwanderkarte sehen, wie die beste Möglichkeit ist von Kroppach nach Müschenbach zu kommen. 
Die B414 sollte man meiden, zu viel Verkehr. Aber da gibts genug Feld und Waldwege.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juni 2008)

dann fahr doch von Kroppach direkt nach Marienstatt
so schön ist Müschenbach nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Schrommski (21. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dann fahr doch von Kroppach direkt nach Marienstatt
> so schön ist Müschenbach nun auch wieder nicht




Naja, wir haben unser Ferienhaus aber in Müschenbach. Von daher bleibt mir kaum was andres übrig als von dort zu starten.

Es sei denn ich pack die Bikes in den Dicken (mein Auto). Aber das macht an sich keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

